# Two War of 1812 Presentations



## Old Sweat (20 May 2013)

There will be two presentations on the War of 1812 at the Spencerville Heritage Mill on 22 June.

The first, on how personal honour motivated Sir Isaac Brock to lead the counterattack which led to his death, will be presented at 1430 by retired British Lieutenant General Jonathon Riley. Riley is the author of _A Matter of Honour_, a biography of Brock that is written from the perspective of a British general with wide operational experience, including Northern Ireland, the Balkans, Belize, Sierra Leone, Iraq and Afghanistan. The presentations costs $10.00 per person and tickets can be obtained from the Heritage Mill at www.spencervillemill.ca.

The second presentation is, "The Seamy Underbelly of the Conflict," will be presented at 1800 by three historians with wide espertise in the era, Donale Graves, Rene Chartrand and Major John Grodzinksi. Admission is free, but space is limited so registration at www.spencervillemill.ca is advised.

Edit to add: The site states there is an admission fee of $10.00 to the event, which is different from what I first received, but the site is not set up to accept registrations.

Spencerville is at exit 12 on Highway 416. It is easily accessible and the presentations can be combined with a tour of the restored mill.


----------



## jeffb (20 May 2013)

I have seen 3 of these 4 give presentations before. If you have even a passing interest in the War of 1812, I recommend attending these talks.


----------



## Old Sweat (20 May 2013)

I will be attending both events. I echo jeffb's comments about Graves and Grodzinski as I have listened to them in the past, and have collaborated with them on some projects.


----------

